# The root who wanted to be a real boy



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_3551216.html?menu=news.quirkies


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

oh, my...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's Pinocchio!


----------

